# Red and White Lures



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Does anyone have a thoery behind why red and white pattern HB lures work?

I have until recently always steered towards what I considered natural pattern HB's (dark above silver etc) and have never considered either red/white or fluoro colours.

I have been using Trollcraft Pelagics for most of my trolling in the last couple of weeks as I have just about exhausted my stock of Rapalas. $5 for a Trollcraft vs $15+ for a Rapala is starting to make some sense. I have been picking the Trollcraft up from the bargain boxes in tackle stores. Recently I got a couple of 4" "naturals" and bemoaned the fact there were no more in the box. The guy in the store told me to try the R/W combo, at that price nothing ventured nothing gained. He also said which minor research proved correct that R/W is one combo that every lure maker has in their range.

I appreciate that I am not targetting the most finicky fish around just tailor, salmon and bonito which probably all go into the stomach before brains category for feeding habits but the R/W's seem to be better than the "naturals"

Any ideas on this?


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Ken,

Where do you dig this sort of stuff up from?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Lloyd, no idea why they work, but lots of different fish will hit redheads. Even caught cockney bream on them


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I can second peril - Ive had success in that colour combo on HBs and poppers.

Maybe they work because white can be seen in most conditions, and the lures action suggests an injured fish and the red is the flash of blood from that fish - well thats what my pescatorial senses tell me!!!!!

Wopfish


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

One of my favourite coulour combinations it works for everything I always thought it was the contrast between the colours not the colours itself that make it so successful.


----------

